# CGC Practice Run



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I just wanted to tell everyone that Jasper will be able to get his CGC certificate before he turns one year old. Given that this is my first dog ever (We have only owned cats, so no experience.) I wanted him to get it before he turned a year old. It was just a goal of mine and it looks like he will be able to do it! Yes!! The test is scheduled for a couple weeks later before the week of his birthday so I am so excited!:rofl:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

WooHoo!! That's great. Our class incorporates the CGC into the junior classes. We have not officially taken the test, just gone thru "practice" runs. Good luck!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That's awesome! Good luck! I know Jasper will do great. :becky:
My favorite thing to do is to take an actual CGC class. The whole class is spent practicing the things that will be on the CGC test and working on your obedience. Then the last day the test is given.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oi.....Bailey took her actual CGC test today. Mind you, I haven't formally worked with her in years, but just informally for the past few years. She failed because she is a total princess. She would NOT lie down in the dirt of the arena. The evaluator said that she was willing Bailey to lay down, but she wouldn't. She passed on everything but that. The evaluator said that she just wanted to pass Bailey even though she didn't lie down...oh well. Better luck next time.

And we were able to get her to lie down about 30 times after the test was done...go figure.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Always happens like that. He did perfect on everything except the walking on a loose leash when we did turns and about turns. We walk on a loose leash all the time but there must of been something amazing on the grass or something because he pulled haha.


----------

